# noobie help



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

I know this has been asked a million times before, but, for a double basket on a piccino how long and how much coffee am I trying to achieve? thank you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Extraction time - 25-30secs. Aim for 1.5-2.0 times your dose weight. For example, 18grm dose - 25-36grm output. Be guided by how it tastes.


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks,okay, getting there but the puck is very wet? Any ideas?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rainydayz said:


> thanks,okay, getting there but the puck is very wet? Any ideas?


Whats the coffee, how much is coming out over what time? How much are you dosing ....

Could be due to a very dark roast

Or your over filling the pf

Or your choking the extraction too fine a grind

Hence the questions .....


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

HappyDonkey Sumatra

18 grams tamped to the line in the basket

Do I start timing from when the coffee starts to pour or from the moment I flick the switch?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

from the switch on


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

oh, about 50 seconds for 40grms. Too fine a grind?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

You'll need to try to get 25/36gms at 25-30seconds as previously mentioned. Looks like you need to loosen the grind. Have a play about and don't forget to taste


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks, I will.

Adam


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's the roast date ( if there is one ) on the HD beans ..


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

no roast date. loosened the grind. 38g in 30 secs. tastes very strong, not pleasant but better with steamed milk.


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

should have added, 16g in the portafilter. Taking 8 or 9 secs for any coffee to appear at the start.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Also try a roaster than offers fresh beans with a roast date on. Unsure how long happy donkey will have had those on the shelf ...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Steamed milk will hide most mistakes!

Do the same, but turn off at 26g, forget time for now, taste and let us know.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Also try a roaster than offers fresh beans with a roast date on. Unsure how long happy donkey will have had those on the shelf ...










I'm typing the extra cos I need 13 characters


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

this is a thank you for all the patient help I've received on this forum (which compared to some others, singletrackworld for example, is a truly friendly place) Changed beans to Rave Signature, bought a small set of scales (kitchen ones wouldn't fit under portafilter) and hey presto! delicious, nutty chocolaty coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rainydayz said:


> this is a thank you for all the patient help I've received on this forum (which compared to some others, singletrackworld for example, is a truly friendly place) Changed beans to Rave Signature, bought a small set of scales (kitchen ones wouldn't fit under portafilter) and hey presto! delicious, nutty chocolaty coffee.


Hurrah and brilliant news.......

Enjoy the coffee....


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

it doesnt end there believe me. one thing i have learnt even when you think your near perfect theres always more struff to learn,its a journey not a destination. which ive only begun myself, for example i came on here for advice about a bean to cup, 6 weeks later ive gt a silvia v3, mini with lens mod and a tamper which i didnt know existed, not to mentionj all the other stuff . also theres always new ideas and mods happening enjoy


----------

